# Would a MK4 GTI FMIC kit fit on a MK1 TT FWD?



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Found a cheap ($230) FMIC kit with pipes and brackets for a MK4 GTI. I was wondering if it would fit the MK1 FWD TT without major modification. Anybody know or tried?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/99-05-GOLF-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item3a69cdb49e

Also, has anyone had any success fitting MK1 TTs with the larger(8X7X5") SMIC for the mk4?


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

Should fit without problems, as the FWD TT's are basically MKIV's. The only issue may be the piping as the TT's dont have as much space behind the front bumper with the way the bumper curves. I am also assuming that you have a 180hp, given your username.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

regal7point5 said:


> Should fit without problems, as the FWD TT's are basically MKIV's. The only issue may be the piping as the TT's dont have as much space behind the front bumper with the way the bumper curves. I am also assuming that you have a 180hp, given your username.


Posts: 39
Vehicles:01 Audi TT FWD


----------



## alby7781 (Jun 24, 2010)

yes it will work


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

regal7point5 said:


> Should fit without problems, as the FWD TT's are basically MKIV's. The only issue may be the piping as the TT's dont have as much space behind the front bumper with the way the bumper curves. I am also assuming that you have a 180hp, given your username.


Yes I have the 180 FWD. I'm just wondering if the piping fit in the same spaces and the supporting brackets fit in the same holes. Is it an exact fit or will there be some customizing?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

was looking at that kit... shoud also work with a qattro as they are the same engine layout and turbo as a fwd....


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

will it work with the sprayer nozzle?


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

*?*

Has anyone tried this? Taxes will be here in a week or so and on a small budget this looks nice!?

Alec


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

They fit, however the piping sticks out the front side grills. So you won't be able to reinstall those


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

cincyTT said:


> They fit, however the piping sticks out the front side grills. So you won't be able to reinstall those


NATE! Your alive!!! Long time no talk!


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

*Tried it?*

Have you tried it or do you have pictures. I am probably going to buy one if you guys think it may be decent. I only ever plan to go F4HT with 440's. Also does the ic piping go over top of the motor?

Thanks
Alec


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Yes I'm alive. Got a motorcycle and to many other priorities.










Used this kit as a temp solution since I tore a hose behind the motor on the stock setup and had it blow off a few times and was a bit ch to reinstall


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

still have it?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Does this follow the stock routing at all?

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Alec's TT said:


> still have it?


Sold it years ago



1fast2liter said:


> Does this follow the stock routing at all?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


Nope. Complete opposite to go to passenger side intake manifold.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Ah so this is one of those across the motor seyups.... 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

cincyTT im not trying to be a bother lol just learn as much about this as i can before i buy one!
1 So it does cross the top of the motor?
2 Did you notice a big difference over stock with it?
3 Is there no possible way for to refit the lower grills?
4 And do you think it will be sufficient for a F4HT?
Thanks 
Alec and many other 180 guys!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Alec's TT said:


> 1 So it does cross the top of the motor?
> 2 Did you notice a big difference over stock with it?
> 3 Is there no possible way for to refit the lower grills?
> 4 And do you think it will be sufficient for a F4HT?
> ...


Top and down the drivers side
Not really. It won't make any more power, just not lose about 20% (what I lost on a dyno with a stock smic)
Nope. The pipes go outside where they cover.
The larger core should be ok, but an upgrade to a tread stone tr6 or 8 would be better.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

The piping sticking out is a turn off. 
Has anyone on here tried one of these?

http://www.cxracing.com/mm5/merchan...duct_Code=KIT-TT-9806-IC0029&Category_Code=TT


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

That's the one I been looking at. Looks life it would fit really good

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

I just ordered the cx racing intercooler off of ebay! I will post back when i get it installed! Im so excited :laugh:


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Alec's TT said:


> I just ordered the cx racing intercooler off of ebay! I will post back when i get it installed! Im so excited :laugh:


Yeah, I've been eyeing that one too. Felt it might be a little big for my stock KO3S though. Something like 750 cubic". But the quality and fit look good. They've been raising and lowering the price between $499 and $699 so I hope you got it on the lower end.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

What i bought!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160810664590?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Core Size: 27"x12"x3"
Overall Size: 20"x12"x3"
3" Thick Core, 2.5" Inlet & Outlet

Core is 972 CI?


----------

